# C’est vrai que ce n’est pas un bouseux ou un ouvrier



## Minelli

Salve!

Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a uscire dall'intrigo di questa espressione?

"C’est vrai que ce n’est pas un bouseux ou un ouvrier qui se coifferait comme ça"

Ho tradotto: Né un bifolco né un operario si pettinerebbero in quel modo.

Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Niente bisogno d'aiuto: è perfetto così. Se cerchi da dove viene la parola "bouseux", è semplice, la "bouse" sono gli escrementi delle mucche.
Ciao Minelli!


----------



## Minelli

Evviva!

Grazie Matou!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Minelli et baci a te Matou  

Posso aggiungere la mia sensazione? 

"Bifolco" (come "bovaro") è spesso usato anche come dispregiativo, mentre "operaio" no: in base al contesto, se è necessario mantenere una nota dispregiativa, secondo me, si può usare "manovale" al posto di "operaio" o, viceversa, per smorzare i toni, "contadino" al posto di "bifolco". 

Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anna, 24000... bizz,

Posso solo dire che, oggi come oggi, "bouseux" *è *dispregiativo, mentre "ouvrier" può esserlo, ma non automaticamente, dipende dal tono, dal contesto. Come la metteresti? 

24000... +1 

PS. Ricordo male o tu ci entravi nel mondo contadino?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sì, Matou  

hai ragione, non mi sono spiegata bene: "bifolco" è spregiativo, "operaio" non lo è; in base al contesto, che non ho, mi piacerebbe trovare un sinonimo spregiativo di operaio (come lo è "bifolco" per "contadino") 

- Né un bifolco, né un manovale/carrettiere si pettinerebbero così (quindi deve trattarsi di "un ricco/un nobile"?)
- Né un operaio, né un contadino si pettinerebbero così (quindi deve trattarsi di "un professore/un banchiere"?) 

Senza il contesto, non saprei.  

P.S.: Sì, abito in campagna, ma purtroppo non faccio la contadina , mi piacerebbe da matti!


----------



## Minelli

Ciao Anna e Matou, la frase è detta da una giovane austriaca di inizio '900, e la persona a cui si riferisce non è un nobile, ma un bracconiere di cui si è invaghita e di cui sta spettegolando con le amiche...
Forse sarebbe meglio dire:

"né un bifolco, né un manovale...."

In realtà non è facile dedurre l'accezione dispreggiativa dal contesto, ma nell'Austria di inizio 900 c'erano molte zone rurali considerate, da chi viveva in città (come la protagoinista), piuttosto arretrate, note anche per i matrimoni che avvenivano tra parenti. 
Per quanto riguarda "manovale", credo che sia migliore del mio "operaio" che mi da l'idea più dell'operaio di fabbrica, mentre invece manovale  indica in generale colui che per lavorare usa la propria forza fisica e non deve necessariamente avere conoscenze di carattere tecnico. "
"Carrettiere" inteso come "chi guida un carro" mi sembra troppo specifico, e nell'accezione dipreggiativa quindi "una persona dai modi volgari" mi sembra un po' eccessivo
Che ne pensi, ora che sai un po' di più del ocntesto
Grazie per il suggerimento

Minelli


----------



## matoupaschat

Io lascerei _operaio_, che corrisponde perfettamente a _ouvrier_, quello che lavora in fabbrica, per opposizione a chi lavora la terra, il _paysan._ 
Sono tornato a guardare sul TLFi la definizione di _bouseux_:*Bouseux*, subst. masc.,pop. Paysan. Synon. bousoux, cul-terreux.Alors c'est sur lui que Sulphart passa sa rage : − nature, toi tu t'en fous, bouseux, t'as pas soif. C'est pas l'usage de boire quand on est aux champs (Dorgelès, Les Croix de bois,1919, p. 233).− [buzø], fém. [-ø:z]. − 1reattest. 1885 d'apr. Esn.; dér. de bouse, suff. -eux*. − Fréq. abs. littér. : 8.​Sarà un cliché, ma le _giovin donne_ di quell'epoca si esprimevano, almeno nei libri, con molta educazione, in un linguaggio "liscio", che mi immagino esento da spregiativi. Di conseguenza mi pare sia meglio attribuire a _bouseux_ un significato popolare (o regionale) nel nostro contesto e tradurlo in un modo più neutrale con _contadino.

_Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Minelli

Credo che tu non abbia tutti i torti Matou, usare bifolco sarebbe come calcare troppo la mano e tradurre il termine con un'accezione dispreggiativa che il personaggio non ha intenzione di dare.
"Contadino e operaio" non mi suonano così male, inoltre anche la riflessione sulla _giovin donne_ non è campata in aria. Che dirti, grazie come al solito per avermi segnalato altri orizzonti traduttivi che talvolta non si riesce a vedere.

Grazie

Minelli


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a te Minelli  et un mucchio di _bizz_ a te, Matou  

"_All'inizio del '900 _... un _bracconiere_ di cui si è invaghita e di cui sta spettegolando con le amiche ..." grazie, Minelli: secondo me, ora è più chiaro  
Un bracconiere, per la ragazza, è evidentemente meglio di un contadino (paesano, "provinciale") e di un operaio (povero, ma "civilizzato").

Visto che all'inizio del '900 le fabbriche non mancavano certo in Austria (e in Europa), credo che la soluzione di Matou vada più che bene ... "bracconiere - contadino/paesano - operaio" 

EDIT
Scusa per la ritardata risposta, Minelli! Ho iniziato a scrivere e poi dovuto rispondere al telefono!


----------



## matoupaschat

Anja.Ann said:


> Un bracconiere, per la ragazza, è evidentemente meglio di un contadino (paesano, "provinciale") e di un operaio (povero, ma "civilizzato").


Comunque, l'amore è cieco, allora nobile, bracconiere, contadino o operaio, è quasi uguale, no?


> ... un mucchio di _bizz_ a te, Matou


Grazie Anna. Altrettantiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii (pacifica escalation)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sì, Matou!  Bacissimi  
Verissimo, l'amore è cieco!


----------



## pulteney

Non più tardi di un mese fa (2012), ho saputo di una benpensante signora alle prese con termini quali "impiegatucci" e "operaiacci" per definire uno sciopero. Roba da ancien régime.


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusa ma non capisco, cosa c'entra?


----------



## pulteney

Scusami, per inquadrare il mio post dovevo citare questo passaggio di Minelli:

"Credo che tu non abbia tutti i torti Matou, usare bifolco sarebbe come calcare troppo la mano e tradurre il termine con un'accezione dispregiativa che il personaggio non ha intenzione di dare."


----------



## matoupaschat

Okay, capisco meglio. Hai visto che sotto ogni messaggio c'è un tasto "rispondi citando"? All'interno del testo del post citato puoi modificare tutto ciò che vuoi, ma mi raccomando non toccare alle parentesi quadre.
Ciao.


----------



## pulteney

Grazie mille per la dritta. Adoro questi Forum! Complimenti per l'italiano Matoupaschat! Non temere, non toccherò le parentesi quadre!


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie! 


> Non temere, non toccherò le parentesi quadre!


Comunque, sarebbe meno grave del cavo elettrico della rete pubblica...


----------



## pulteney

Hahahaha!!! :d


----------

